
Tor battles swarm of Bitcoin-stealing exit relays - WJW
https://www.theregister.com/2020/08/12/tor_exit_nodes/
======
WJW
TL;DR: Someone added a large number of exit relays that act as SSL stripping
MITM servers. They rewrite any bitcoin addresses in intercepted communications
so that people will send money to them instead of to the intended recipient.

